# Gnomeningi -> Gobliningi?



## Zadrion (26. August 2008)

Hallo,
Ich hab bei meinem ingi leider ein kleines problem.
Und zwar bin ich gnomeningi würde aber lieber gobliningi sein. Weiß zufällig jemand wie man die spezialisierung wechseln kann?
Entgegen den Berufen schneider und alchimie kann man die spezialisierung nicht einfach beim lehrer wechseln.
Bitte um Hilfe^^
Mfg Zadrion


----------



## Hunter_Inc (26. August 2008)

Hi,

dafür müssteste komplett Ingenieur verlernen und anschließen wieder neu lernen und wieder skillen^^


----------



## Zadrion (26. August 2008)

hab ich mittlerweile auch schon gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie dumm ist das denn alle berufe können für gold ändern und ingi muss neu skillen ~.~
aber danke für die antwort


----------



## Chronon (28. August 2008)

wollt keinen neuen thread öffnen also poste ich hier ma^^

AB welchen SKill kann man sich für GNom oder Goblin entscheiden und wo?
Was bringen einem Die spezialisierungen?
Welche vorteile hat gnom und welche goblin ingi?

danke schonma für die hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zadrion (28. August 2008)

entscheiden kann man sich ab skill 200 (glaub ich zumindest bin mit 225 einfach zum lehrer^^)
Gnomingi in Beutebucht und goblin in gadgetzan (glaub aber die q muste in ratschet machen(horde)(allys wohl in if))
die unterschiede ist das du ein paar unterschiedliche sachen bauen kannst^^ gnom is eher so für unnötige aber lustige spielereien und goblin für sprengstoff und alles was bumm! macht^^ glaub das is etwas genauer in anderen threads hier erklärt guck einfach da rein

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sich n Kullerkeks freuen und die Ecken abbeißen, Bitte Dankeschön.


----------



## Sareju/ (9. September 2008)

Als Gnomeningenieur kannst später noch bessere Brillen herstellen, sind echt schick.
Bin selber Gnomeningenieur, als Goblin gibbet glaub ich nur einige schöne Sprengladungen und Teleporter.


----------



## Skyko (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin jetzt in Gadgetzan aber niergendswo kann ich Gobliningi lernen.
könnt ihr mir sagen woran das liegen könnte?
also ich hab wirklich jeden Npc angelabert.
Muss ich da vielleicht davor i-was machen?

bitte um  hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollfl (6. Oktober 2008)

(kann dir nur auf allyseite erklärung geben)

also bei mir bin ich einfach zum lehrer mit dem skill 200 bzw 225 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zwar steht im ingenieursviertel in if ein !gnomingenieursmeister! und der müsste dann eigentlich 2qs für dich haben
(vorsicht wenn du mit lvl 70 nachskillst kann es passieren das das gelbe ! nich angezeigt wird [einfach ansprechen] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
so die eine q führt dich zum gobliningi nach gadgetzan und die andere nach beutebucht...
danach einfach mit den ingis dort reden (die fragen dich dann nochmal ob du auch WIRKLICH goblin/gnomen ingi werden willst

..:fertig:..


----------



## Raven_Lord (18. November 2008)

Wenn man ne Beruf spezialisierung verlernen will , mus man soweit ich weis neu skillen und dann vor 225 so ein Buch lesen.
Soweit ich weis ligt es nord-östlich in einer Hütte, kurz vor den Docks.


----------

